# MB-D11 NEED HELP!!



## photographyguy1218 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok so I just received my MB-D11 and extra EN-EL15 battery in the mail  and i LOVE it!! But I have one question.  When I only have a battery in  my D7000 body everything works fine, but if I have a battery in both the  body and the grip the camera won't turn on; on the top control panel it has a battery at the top left with one bar?? I have fully charged both  batteries and I can't figure out what the problem is. :scratch:  I switched the  trays in the grip to the AA battery tray and that works perfectly.  Can  anyone help me with this problem??  Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Feb 11, 2011)

You need to read your MB-D11 users manual (page 8) and pages 220 and 242 of your D7000 users manual.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Feb 13, 2011)

Have you tried swapping the battery's out? Maybe you just have a faulty battery in the grip.


----------



## photographyguy1218 (Feb 13, 2011)

xjoewhitex said:


> Have you tried swapping the battery's out? Maybe you just have a faulty battery in the grip.



Yes I have, when I put the batteries in the body it says they're fully charged and works perfectly fine. I've called Nikon and they said that the battery tray might be faulty so I'm sending it back to Adorama and exchanging it for another one. Thanks to everyone for the help though!


----------



## xjoewhitex (Feb 13, 2011)

Well im glad you got that figured out, first ive heard of this problem but for sure possible.


----------

